# How to breed Amano Shrimp



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

They need brackish to full saltwater to complete their larval stages. It's not impossible, but it's a tremendous PITA. IIRC, the eggs hatch in FW, you move the babies to your brackish tank, give them green water and hope for the best. I briefly considered it and decided that it wasn't worth the hassle.

-Lisa


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, not worth the hassle.

Green water isn't enough for them to survive... The instructions on breeding them are easily found via google, but the survival rate is very low. They are much easier and cheaper to buy via import.

You could take the money you planned on investing in breeding amanos and instead get a business license and import permit and import thousands of them for 50 cents to a dollar each.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

But now where's the fun of that?  It's the thrill of the project in general. Or at least for me that is. I enjoy experiements like this. We'll see where it takes me.

Send her down my way, have a salt tank ready for them little zoeys. lol j/k


----------



## AndrewLarson (Aug 14, 2010)

james0816 said:


> But now where's the fun of that?  It's the thrill of the project in general. Or at least for me that is. I enjoy experiements like this. We'll see where it takes me.
> 
> Send her down my way, have a salt tank ready for them little zoeys. lol j/k


It would be a fun project. However my wife has issues with the amount of time I spend in front of the fish tank already... Breeding shrimp, it would be a fun challenge, however the marriage wouldn't be as pleasant!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

I've done it before and as the others said it's a lot of work for not a lot of yield. I used this method: http://caridina.japonica.online.fr/English/Elevage.htm


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

AndrewLarson said:


> It would be a fun project. However my wife has issues with the amount of time I spend in front of the fish tank already... Breeding shrimp, it would be a fun challenge, however the marriage wouldn't be as pleasant!


I know how that goes. lol That's why I only work until the lights go out which gives me just a couple hours a day until the weekend. Only one of those hours is while she is at home since I get there before she does. Seems to balance out pretty well for the most part.


----------

